# New Jessem Mast R Lift II



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I just received my new Mast R Lift *II* from Jessem. 
What a great piece of hardware! The construction is very rugged as it is on the original Mast R Lifts, and very precise adjustment capability. Each complete revolution of the above table crank raises/lowers the collet 1/16", so 1/2 a turn is 1/32" etc. AND here's the great part, the NEW model has a height lock to insure the height doesn't change midstream. :thumbsup: This is a great new feature!

Another great new feature is the router lift will accommodate any of the popular brand routers on the market due to an ingenious design change. The lift comes with a set (4) of precisely machined adaptor blocks that fit in specific holes for each different brand of router.......Milwaukee 5625, PC 690, Bosch 1617, Dewalt 610 etc....So you can even change routers or if you buy a different brand or model you just change the block to the appropriate hole and that's it!

I will say in addition, that their customer service is the greatest! Even when I checked the wrong size plate in the online order process, Patty in CS was more than accommodating and made certain I got the correct one ASAP. 
A great product and great service, I highly recommend Jessem.
I'm on my 3rd lift...can't stop buying them! hmmm.:blink: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The set up*

The set up consists of a Bench Dog router extension for the standard 27" deep table saws currently on the market. This fits my Craftsman Triple 12" saw and is located on the far right hand side. The rounded corners on the table keep you from getting impaled on the previously sharp corners....you just sort of bounce off now instead. :laughing:
The Jessem Mast R Lift come with a small plate size that fits the Bench Dog extension tables...8 1/4" x 11 3/4". That size plate is specific to Bench Dog and it's hard/impossible to find a lift with that size plate. 
The dust collector is connected directly to a 6.5 HP Rigid shop vac and pretty much gets most of the dust. A plumber's nightmare, but overall works very well and doesn't look too bad.
I really like this new addition both the table and the lift. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*One question*

Bill,
When you purchased your first mater-lift did you also purchase the template to make the opening for the master-lift base?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey garry*

Back when, I didn't know any better and I'm still workin' on that issue, I wanted a cast iron TS extension for my Craftsman saw. I saw one at Woodcraft and liked it...perfect, and bought the Jessem lift to fit the opening at the same time. It's a small size opening 8 1/4 x 11 3/4" and no other lift except Bench Dog's own will fit. So that's how I ended up with the Jessem lifts. There was no need for a pattern since the cast iron is already the correct size, albeit smaller than normal. 
www.prteeusa.com has a cast iron extension table, cheaper than Bench Dog's, and has the larger/standard size opening I think 9" x 12" or so. It gets a little confusing, but once you understand the limitations you have to go with what works for what you have.

Having said all that, I ended up NOT using the cast iron tables as extensions and made dedicated free standing router tables
with them. Now to present day, and the Triple 12" saw I wanted to ditch the cast iron grid extension on the right side and so I ordered another Bench Dog...and another Jessem Mark II....and another PC 7518...$$$$$. So I probably have more $$ in the router end of it than I do in the entire rest of the saw(s)  :yes: ptree has a good selection of router plates, and actually they are a great source of woodworking stuff in general. :thumbsup: bill

BTW that plate you see in the table came with the table and was just popped in the hole to close it off until the lift showed up. I didn't want to get any shavings on the shop floor....


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

nice, bill. looks like a pc going in. sorry if this is a stupid question, but will this system give you above table bit change capability? 2 wrenches? lot of cranking or do you lift the router out?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I got the "bent wrenches"*

Got 'em from www.ptreeusa.com router accessories. You remove the insert and crank it up and then you can change the bits from the top. I have so many straight PC wrenches now I can find at least one pair somewhere., but the bent ones are the ticket. :thumbsup: bill
*Off-Set Router Bit Wrench*








Simple in design, and simple to use. The 90° Router Bit Wrench makes a difficult router bit change easier with it's "bent wrench" design. The wrench bends right around the opening of your router plate so you can easily secure the nut below your bit on your router. The handle is is coated with a solid rubber for a nice easy grip. The wrench comes in four different sizes for your use with most routers: 15/16", 3/4", 7/8", and 1-1/8. *o.* *rice*​ *Quantity*​ *2887*​ *1-1/8" Porter Cable Off-Set Wrench*​ *$14.99*​ ​ 2888​ 15/16" Bosch / Triton 2-1/4 hp / Makita Off-Set Wrench​ *$14.99*​ ​ 2889​ 3/4" Hitachi / Triton 3-1/4 hp Off-Set Wrench​ *$14.99*​ ​ 2890​ 7/8" Dewalt / Fein Off-Set Wrench​ *$14.99*​ ​


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*New Jessem Mast R Lift Mark II on You Tube*





 :thumbsup: bill


----------

